# Der erste Verlust....



## dobifan (20. Mai 2010)

heut abend musste ich feststellen dass ich ein Kopfloses __ Moderlieschen in meinem Skimmer hatte.... Muss wohl ein Marder oder wiesel gewesen sein... Katzen fressen die Fische ja ganz auf.... Buhuuuuuu


----------



## Fluni81 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der erste Verlust....*

..sowas ist ärgerlich..bis vor wenigen Tagen dachte ich, juhuuu, wir haben hier keine Katzen..aber weit gefehlt..hinter meinem Rücken sah mein Mann von der Couch im Wohnzimmer aus eine Katze am Teichrand sitzen


----------



## Garfield (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der erste Verlust....*

Hi,



> Katzen fressen die Fische ja ganz auf


Vielleicht hängt es von den Fischen ab, aber ich habe ganz gegenteilige Erfahrungen gemacht.
Ich habe schon ein paar Mal Goldorfen gefunden, teils im Treppenhaus, die komplett intakt waren, eine lebte sogar noch und schwamm weg als ich sie zurücksetzte.


----------



## Digicat (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der erste Verlust....*

Servus Antje

Katze muß nicht immer Fischräuber sein ..... 



 

 

 

 

 



Hatte mit den Nachbarskatzen nie schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## Christine (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der erste Verlust....*



Fluni81 schrieb:


> ...sah mein Mann von der Couch im Wohnzimmer aus eine Katze am Teichrand sitzen



Ja und? Meine sitzen täglich am Teich und zählen die Fische nach. Alle drei trinken dort, wobei sie aber die Miniteiche bevorzugen - ist bequemer!


----------



## hoboo34 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der erste Verlust....*

..mehr macht unser Kater auch nicht. Sitzt da rum, beobachtet das bunter Treiben, trinkt, wäscht sich die Pfoten und knabbert an meinen Pflanzen  .
Fische als Nahrung und / oder Spielzeug interessieren ihn nicht.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der erste Verlust....*

 
in Bezug auf Katzen kann ich mich nur Christine und Frank anschließen: meine 2 trinken aus dem Teich und gucken interessiert was sich da so tut...
...und die vielen Besucherkatzen: die interessieren sich für meine Kätzin...
sind GOTTSEIDANK alle wasserscheu, die Katzen in meiner Gegend!!

und wenn ich meine, das ich ein wenig Fischfutter in dem Teich werfen müsste, dann wollen meinem Katzen davon was abhaben:crazy

..und __ Gelbrandkäfer packen alles was größenmäßig einigermaßen geht...


Grüßle Andrea


----------



## Fluni81 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der erste Verlust....*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Ja und? Meine sitzen täglich am Teich und zählen die Fische nach. Alle drei trinken dort, wobei sie aber die Miniteiche bevorzugen - ist bequemer!





..meinst, die sind satt vom Dosenfutter ihrer Herrchen und Frauchen?!


----------



## Christine (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der erste Verlust....*

Hi Antje,

meine Tiger mögen Fisch nicht mal aus der Dose. Aber sie kennen meinen Gartenschlauch und die eine ist beim Angeln mal baden gegangen. Ist alles eine Frage der Erziehung und des Uferbaus. Faul ist die kleine nicht - die bringt jeden Tag zwei Mäuse heim.


----------



## sister_in_act (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der erste Verlust....*

Hallo
 meine 2 katzis gucken was der hund macht....und da der sich nicht für fische ( allerdings für  fischfutter ) interssiert trinken sie, wie er , am bachlauf und schauen ansonsten  leicht desinteressiert in den teich.
wobei der kater  des öfteren  sein *frühstück* draußen fängt, allerdings denn doch auf seine *tütchen* besteht. also jagdtrieb ist vorhanden.

ist sicher wie bei den menschen auch: es gibt solche und solche

gruß ulla


----------



## Sarah82 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der erste Verlust....*

Hallo und schönen guten Abend!

Ich bin froh dieses Forum mit Thema "Katzen am Teich" gefunden zu haben.

Heute morgen komme ich an unseren Teich und finde schon auf dem Weg dorthin 3 Leichen.

Von weitem hatte ich schon die Katze am Rand gesehen (nicht meine Katze) sie ist geflüchtet als ich näher kam.

Dann habe ich 2 weitere Fische gesehen, ebenfalls tot!  Der eine war angefressen, die anderen noch ziemlich vollständig.

Ich war nicht nur traurig, sondern auch richtig sauer! Wenns vielleicht auch albern klingt - für manche Menschen -  aber ich mag unsere Fische und freu mich über jeden einzelnen, der zum Rand kommt, wenn wir uns dem Teich nähern!
Und dann ist da ne Katze, die sie umbringt. 

hat jemand eine Idee? Ich freue mich über jede Meinung dazu, denn ich will nicht zusehen müssen, wie alles von irgendeiner Katze rausgefischt wird und zum sterben einfach ins Gras geschmissen!
Natürlich will ich auch nicht, daß die Katzen unsere Fische fressen! ich will garkeine Katzen mehr in unserem Garten!
Was kann ich tun???

Vielen Dank fürs zuhören, ich mußte mal meinen Frust loslassen.

Einen schönen Abend! Und wenn jemand einen Tip hat, ich würde mich echt freuen!

Sarah


----------



## Christine (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der erste Verlust....*

Hallo Sarah,

willkommen bei uns. Bitte überprüf doch noch mal Dein Profil bei 30 m² erscheinen mir 1.000 Liter etwas wenig. Und ein paar Fotos wären nicht schlecht.

Bewährt hat sich ein Reiherschreck, der mit Wasser spritzt.


----------



## dobifan (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der erste Verlust....*

Mum hat auch ein grosser Sarrassa ein leichte Wund an der Flsnke... Werde heute Abend die Videokamera aufstellen und die Nacht durchlaufen lassen... Morgen weoss ich dann mehr....


----------



## Sarah82 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der erste Verlust....*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo Sarah,
> 
> willkommen bei uns. Bitte überprüf doch noch mal Dein Profil bei 30 m² erscheinen mir 1.000 Liter etwas wenig. Und ein paar Fotos wären nicht schlecht.
> 
> Bewährt hat sich ein Reiherschreck, der mit Wasser spritzt.



Hallo Blumenelse, vielen Dank für das "Willkommen"!

Das Profil habe ich jetzt mal richtig gemacht, nachdem ich den Fachmann gefragt habe, alles andere gestern war geschätzt (sehr schlecht) aber jetzt ist es richtig.
Bilder werde ich versuchen zu machen, ich habe da eigentlich keine richtige Kamera für, leider.
Gestern Abend haben wir noch Hasengitter-Draht an die Stellen gelegt,wo die Katze gestern saß. 
Heute morgen zieh ich den Rollo hoch........was soll ich sagen? die Katze sitzt schon wieder da, ein kleines Stück weiter und ist schon in gebückter Haltung!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch - dachte ich so bei mir!
Also raus, noch ne Rolle Hasendraht und dann wieder balanciert und abgelegt.

Immerhin lagen heute keine Fische auf dem Trockenen. Allerdings kommen sie auch nicht mehr an den Rand, wenn man in die Nähe kommt. Gestern beim Füttern habe ich nicht einen einzigen gesehen. Sie sind überwiegend in der Mitte und sehr ängstlich.
Ob sie sich das Drama mit den toten Kollegen erzählt haben?

Bin gespannt wie es jetzt weiter geht.

Lieber Gruß
Sarah


----------



## dobifan (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der erste Verlust....*

So, dass Ergebnis ist da: 
ich hab nen Wiesel im Garten..... BUHUUUUUU
Jetzt muss ich schauen wie ich da rangehe.... will dem Tierchen ja nicht weh machen, aber meine Fischies will ich auch behalten.... Hab jetzt gestern noch ca 15 Krebsscheren und jede Mnege Unterwasserpflnzen eingesetzt.... Jetzt warte ich mal ab wie sich das ganze entwickelt....


----------



## Sarah82 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der erste Verlust....*

Die Lösung!

Es gibt ein Spray, daß Katzen "verjagen" soll.
Wir haben gesprüht, am Teichrand und es war bisher keine Katze mehr da!!!
Bin gespannt wie lange das anhält, sicher muß nach dem Regen erneut gesprüht werden.

Ich werde berichten, wie's weiter geht.

Herzliche Grüße
Sarah


----------



## dobifan (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der erste Verlust....*

Ich nutze dass auch für mein Gemüsebeet.... Naja. nach 14 Tagen  ( bei Regen häufiger) muss nachgesprüht werden.

Ich hab jetzt meinen teich mit Pflanzen aufgerüstet, so dass sich meine Lieben sehr gut verstecken können.


----------



## Sarah82 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der erste Verlust....*

Hallo Ihr Lieben!

Momentan keine Katze in Sicht!

Schon seit 2 Wochen nicht.
Ich denke dieses Spray hat wirklich was genutzt?
Hoffe es so sehr!

Lieber Gruß und ein schönes Wochenende
Sarah


----------



## Momo-M (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der erste Verlust....*

Ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit dem Pond protector gemacht, dieser E-Zaun ist ja eigentlich gegen __ Reiher (den hatte ich auch). aber nachbarskatze ist einmal gegen gelaufen und dann nicht wieder.... Seitdem lässt sie die Fische in Ruhe....

Der Zaun ist echt empfehlenswert, vor allem weil er die Tiere nicht verletzt sondern nur erschreckt....


----------



## Garfield (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der erste Verlust....*

Hallo,

ich habe den Übeltäter gefunden, es war doch die Katze


----------



## Aristocat (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der erste Verlust....*

Hallo Ihr Lieben!

"Aaaaallee Jaaaaaaahre wiiiiiiiieeeeeder..........."

Sorry, der mußte jetzt sein!

Katzenfreundliche Lösungen:

- Schutznetz über den Teich spannen.

- Kaninchendrahtzaun um den Teich ziehen.

- Reiherschreck aufstellen

- selber auf die Lauer legen und die Katzen mit einem Wasserstrahl vertreiben.

Bei einem Marder:

- Lebendfalle aufstellen, gibt es bei Nabu

Die Vorschläge haben sich bewährt und schonen die Tiere und die Geldbörse!

@ Helmut:

Deine Fotos sind, wie immer eine Augenweide!!!


----------

